# Number of Phrags registered in 2014



## eteson (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear all 
I am prepairing a small talk about Phrags. for a local society and i would like to include a graph of phrags hybrids registered by year... I do have all the data tilll 2013 (thanks to www.orchideya.ca) but i would like to include 2014.. 
Any suggestion about how I can get it?
Thank you so much!
Eliseo


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 9, 2015)

I think there was 25 in 2014


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 9, 2015)

eteson said:


> Dear all
> I am prepairing a small talk about Phrags. for a local society and i would like to include a graph of phrags hybrids registered by year... I do have all the data tilll 2013 (thanks to www.orchideya.ca) but i would like to include 2014..
> Any suggestion about how I can get it?
> Thank you so much!
> Eliseo



Can you share your findings here on slippertalk? 

Robert


----------



## eteson (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Rusell, 'ive ued 25

Robert, findings? Nothing new... It is clear that we neglected this genus for about 80 years and besseae rocketed the Phrag. interest and Phrag. breeding ... but I wanted to have it represented in a graphic...


----------



## terryros (Feb 9, 2015)

I think we will see another peak developing with kovachii. I know that Robert has a number of things cooking in the lab.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Eliseo! Interesting that there is a clear peak around 2004 - 2006, and then it dwindles off again, I wonder if that peak was with all the new first generation kovachii hybrids. I am sure it will go up again with second generation kovachii hybrids and all the new hybrids that will be made with new species like manzurii and Phrag. anguloi.

Robert


----------



## orchideya (Jan 27, 2016)

Probably too late, I have updated the page with 2014 and 2015 registrations.
http://www.orchideya.ca/phragmipediums-by-year.aspx
Sorry, didn't have much time to work on this lately...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for the link.
I see EYOF has been busy!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow is right! What a great amount of work -- thank you for doing this and for posting the link!


----------

